# The new MaxAmps.com 8000mah Dual Core packs



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spokane, WA* – The 150C Dual Core pack offers the highest performance of any LiPo battery available in the world. Rather than using one 8000mah cell, we take two 4000mah 150C cells and put them together in parallel. By doing this, the power load is split between two cells (cores) instead of one. Each cell has the thickest and lowest resistance tabs available. Not only do you get two cores, but you get 4 tabs instead of 2. This creates a pack with the lowest possible resistance, the highest voltage under load, and the most rapid voltage recovery of any pack we have ever tested.

http://www.maxamps.com/products.php?cat=329

•	50+mph in most brushless setups (7.4 volts)
•	True 150C rating
•	48 minutes average run time (8000mah capacity)
•	Lifetime Warranty
•	5C fast charge capable
•	100% waterproof
•	Built today with factory fresh cells
•	Built with genuine 12awg Deans Ultra wire
•	We add the connectors and balancing taps for you
•	137mm x 45mm x 33mm, 441g

*About MaxAmps.com*
MaxAmps.com is the industry leader for high-quality LiPo batteries for air, water and surface RC products. Their packs are made to order same day and are assembled in the USA. LiPo packs come 100% waterproof and include a lifetime warranty at no additional charge. For more information on MaxAmps.com, please visit http://www.maxamps.com or call 888-654-4450.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You are making a big deal about this now? You had 2P (two cells in parallel) packs at least 4 years ago when I did my first Electric 1/8th scale.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Please would you list any IR figures and specs if you have them. Thanks.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

True 150C rating my #[email protected]#%


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

guver said:


> Please would you list any IR figures and specs if you have them. Thanks.


The cells we are getting are Grade A and are the highest quality and lowest resistance available. We match them as we build the packs but we do not currently put this information on the label as every single pack will be slightly different. 

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Well how about a range then? or at least a minimum? or even a maximum?


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Your c ratings are out to lunch though, I challenge you to send a pack to Danny at SMC and let him do his testing on it, All you guys just throw big numbers out there so those that think they need the biggest and baddest #s on a pack will lay down the $$$$$ to buy it.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Danny said it best, the solder joints would melt way before you get to 150c discharge. Do the math


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

WIGMAN said:


> Your c ratings are out to lunch though, I challenge you to send a pack to Danny at SMC and let him do his testing on it, All you guys just throw big numbers out there so those that think they need the biggest and baddest #s on a pack will lay down the $$$$$ to buy it.


I don't care what C rating is numbered on the pack.
I rate IR over everything...

Duel core packs have been around for some time now.
This is nothing new.


----------

